# Help needed with FSP450-60APN



## GMC82 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Guys

Im hoping someone can help im not to sure about my power supply. Its an FSP450-60APN the specs are 

*Model **Watts**Outputs**+3.3V**+5V**+12V1**+12V2**+12V3**+12V4**-12V**+5Vsb*
FSP450-60APN 450 24A 15A 18A 18A -- -- 0.3A2.5A

I have a gt 430 graphics card attached the spec on the card states i require 22a to run it now looking at the spec attached i would have said theres not enough power in the PSU to supply my graphics card as it has a max output of 18a. The company who provided me with the machine said the power supply takes amps from the secondary rail and can actually output 22a to the card.

Does this sound correct or am i being fobbed off as they dont want to allow me to replace the PSU it was a custom build site and they recommended the PSU to me. Ive been having issues with graphics and they have replaced the graphics card only to have similar issues with the new one. 

Any help really appreciated as ive been going round in circles on this for weeks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello GMC82 and welcome to TSF,

I would not run your system with that power supply. I would use a minimum 550W (recommended 650W) quality PSU (Corsair HX/TX or SeaSonic). I would not trust that FSP PSU at all.

This is my recommendation.

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply
[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] 

The company who built the computer did what a lot of them do... Skimped on the PSU to save money. The PSU is the very last place where you want to cut corners.

Read this sticky... 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## GMC82 (Jul 28, 2011)

gavinzach said:


> Hello GMC82 and welcome to TSF,
> 
> I would not run your system with that power supply. I would use a minimum 550W (recommended 650W) quality PSU (Corsair HX/TX or SeaSonic). I would not trust that FSP PSU at all.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate im trying to get them to swap it out for a different one ive told em im willing to pay the difference but there being awkward. Just so i can tell them, is what they said correct where the PSU can take power from the one rail for the other?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Most multi-rail PSUs are actually have a single 12V rail that is split into groups of leads that have independent OCP (over current protection). If more than 18A is pulled from any "rail" the PSU is supposed to shut down.

Most PCIe cards that require more power make use of a PCIe power connector, which should be on a separate "rail" than the power being supplied to the motherboard. This protects the circuits on the MB of overload.

I believe the PCIe slot can provide a maximum of 25A without the added PCIe connector... Multiple rails usually feed the multiple +12V leads in the ATX 2.x connector, but I am not sure of the configuration used by the PSU you have linked.

In this case, yes the power consumption of the video card would be shared on multiple rails. Especially if you have the extra PCIe connector.

Either way, 450W is not enough juice. Our minimum recommended wattage for any system with PCIe graphics is 550W. This takes into account system power needs, a little bit of overhead and capacitor aging as well as the efficiency drop due to heat created by the PCIe GPU.

I, personally, wouldn't use anything less than 650W. 

The PSU sticky I linked you to contains a list of TSF recommended supplies. Our PSU team spent a lot of time and effort researching and testing the units we recommend. 

I would, definitely, push for a better PSU from the company.


----------



## GMC82 (Jul 28, 2011)

gavinzach said:


> Most multi-rail PSUs are actually have a single 12V rail that is split into groups of leads that have independent OCP (over current protection). If more than 18A is pulled from any "rail" the PSU is supposed to shut down.
> 
> Most PCIe cards that require more power make use of a PCIe power connector, which should be on a separate "rail" than the power being supplied to the motherboard. This protects the circuits on the MB of overload.
> 
> ...


Thanks again mate i kicked a*£e this morning and the guys agreed if i send in the old PSU when they receive it i can order the CORSAIR 650W ENTHUSIAST SERIES™ TX650 V2-80 PLUS® BRONZE which i believe is the same one as the one you linked to earlier.


----------

